# Raw friendly Vet



## ninajenks (Mar 16, 2013)

Is there such a thing as a raw friendly vet? I took my dog to the vet today due to ear and anal gland issues. She is a Basset Hound and has had these issues all her life.....she is 13 months old. I have been raw feeding for two weeks and of course the vet had a cow when I told her about the raw feeding. I guess I should have just kept quiet......she says she's OK with cooked homemade food, but not raw.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

There are Holistic vets out there who approve of raw. My conventional vet is not overly happy I feed raw or that I have stopped vaccinating, (still give rabies) but my holistic vet approves. Don't discuss it, vets have no well rounded nutritional knowledge except the one class they take sponsored by "Hills"


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

sorry to tell you, but most vets know very little about nutrition,let alone raw feeding.
if you can find a holistic vet, you may have an ally. otherwise, dont count on it.
i have a wonderful relationship with my vet, for many many years and when i once said "raw' his eyes bugged right out of his head and i said "ok, not for us to discuss".
my vet, and rex's internist, are amazed at the success we have had with the chinese herbs, along with sam-e, and milk thistle, for rex's liver issue.(seems to be past liver issue)
my vet is on board, with me going to a holistic vet for acupuncture, but he's "learning" to be more open.


----------



## Occa (Mar 2, 2013)

I am in South Western Ontario Canada.

We face the same problem with our vets here north of the border.

Try this FIND A HOLISTIC VETERINARIAN


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my vets told me i was killing my dogs when i started.

since then, they are getting more raw fed dogs as clients.

since mine are still alive and kicking, they are now more interested than condemning.

i don't ever expect them to agree with what i think, but they no longer expect me to agree with what they think.

we do have some interesting discussions when talking about how to treat certain issues....and they do try to work with me.


----------



## rescuedogs (Mar 13, 2013)

Since I just started raw feeding, I haven't mentioned it to my vets (4 in the practice I go to). If they ask, I will tell them. I would expect some push back - it is not the most common thing in the world these days. And I really don't think most vets are only interested in making money from selling food - they truly want what is best for their clients. If they harp on it & I start to feel uncomfortable, I'll change vets! However, my guess is that they will voice an objection & I'll tell them why I am doing what I'm doing & ask them to respect it. Because they know & trust me, they will most likely do just that. 

At least 2 of the vets in the practice (father & son) will probably question me extensively over the course of a few months to find out how it is going. Not because they want to prove me wrong, but because they are truly interested. 

But my relationship with the vet's office is a bit different than most. I've been doing rescue for 12 years now. This practice is also our rescue vet & do almost everything for our rescue dogs with the exception of pediactric spays/neuters. They know that I don't do things on a whim & that I am willing to put in the time & effort to research ideas before I just jump into them. I'm willing to listen to them when I need advice & then follow their advice. They also know that I am willing to 'go off the reservation" & get a 2nd opinion for either my pets or my rescue animals if I need it. They've never questioned that & it is why they are always the first place I turn to. Heck, I see them more than I see most of my family


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We rarely go to the vet but mine was skeptical at first then pretty accepting. He even researches alternatives to tradition care for my dogs knowing I choose natural health first. I respect his education and his diagnostic abilities and appreciate his care for my dogs. He respects my choices in holistic care and raw feeding. I will cry when he retires.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

There was a time in my life when I wouldn't stand up for myself with vets. I don't do that any more because my attitude was not supportive of my dog at all. I always tell them I feed raw. I am not ashamed of anything I do with my dogs and I need to know right from the first if it's going to be a problem - if it is, I can go somewhere else. I won't spend another minute arguing about food or treatments with a vet.

And of course they want to sell their food. Vet's offices often get up to 30% of their profit off of what they sell in the waiting room. They have a huge financial interest in selling it.


----------



## ninajenks (Mar 16, 2013)

Well I'm going to continue to feed her raw, and if I go back there, and she asks, I'll just tell her I'm feeding homemade. She said she didn't have a problem with homemade cooked food. I like the vet ok , but am definitely not opposed to changing vets either. I just want what's best for my dog.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nina I know how you feel I am back to trying to clear up my bassets ears once again. I'm so sick of it. My vets don't know I feed her raw because they have never asked. I really see no need to tell them and I was just in a nutrition talk with the main one just Tuesday. My old vet has retired and sold the business to her and I have been going to the new young one.

But when i went in a few weeks ago I was stunned when I saw they were selling Natures Logic so I had to tell her I was impressed that they were selling a better quality food now. She thanked me and said we'll see how it goes.

But I really am not sure how they would react to it as they are both more ranch type girls as there parents both grew up on ranches and I know the one did so they may be more excepting of it. I just see no need to tell them if they don't ask.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm lucky enough to work with a raw friendly vet, they're rare for sure. 

Stand your ground on the issue- proving the skeptics wrong on their worries is the best way for us to get them to change their thoughts on raw!


----------



## ninajenks (Mar 16, 2013)

Herzo, how long has your Basset been on raw? Do they get yeasty ears? Her anal glands were full, I figured they were since she was dragging her behind. But she has only been on raw two weeks.....but I have noticed less odor, and less shedding. I am hoping that her ears will eventually quit getting yeasty. My last Basset did not have as many issues with his ears.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I never mention their diet unless the vet brings it up. Last time they went for a checkup, both the tech and vet were impressed with dogs muscle one, soft shiny coat and clean teeth. When the vet asked what I was feeding and I replied, he just smiled and said "well its obviously working for your dogs, so you must be doing something right". 
Thankfully I havent encountered any strong opposing views so far, although I heard some horror stories from our customers.


----------

